

World's first Bitcoin ATM goes live in Vancouver next week. - bgtyhn
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/world-s-first-bitcoin-atm-goes-live-in-vancouver-next-week-1.2251820

======
plg
"Transactions will be anonymous."

...

"Users are required to do a palm scan and ..."

?????

